# Onr newbie



## RoyW80 (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi

Been looking into rinse less washing to try and save time Can anyone help me answer the following questions 


Is ONR compatible with ceramic coatings??

Is a sponge or cloths better??

1 or 2 buckets??

Ta

Roy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Yes it is.
Sponge or noddle washmit-
1 bucket is all you need.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Yes

Sponge, mf towels, mf noodle mitt...you choose!

It can be used the 1 bucket way but I choose to use 2 buckets.

Experiment a bit and youll find what is better for you 

:wave:


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

Yes
B&Q grout sponge. Tried mitts/noodles didn't like them.
2 buckets everytime.


----------



## walfice (Sep 15, 2017)

I use 1 bucket and multiple mf towels, putting the used cloth to one side after use.


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

No problem at all with coatings

Two buckets and a noodle mitt :thumb:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I use one bucket and a noodle mitt. Use whatever you fancy, ONR is not a fussy product


----------



## riz (Dec 17, 2006)

Doesn't ONR leave a slight coating of wax over the ceramic coating.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

There is a version with wax ONRWW (green bottle) but the normal version (blue bottle) does not contain any wax


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

riz said:


> Doesn't ONR leave a slight coating of wax over the ceramic coating.


ONR does not leave wax, but does leave polymers behind on the ceramic coating.


----------

